# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين > ركن إجتماعات أسرة المنبر والنفرات >  >  الســــيد(جمـــال الوالي) يفتتح المرحلة الاولي من تزيين نفق الاعبين

## africanu

*:bsm:


- دقت ســــــــــاعة افراح وانجازات منبر اون لاين اليــــــــــــوم(09-06-2010)

  عاهـــــــدناكم ان نــــــــــكون اول من نصنـــــــــع الافراح واول من نبصم علي 

  دفتــــــــــر تــــــــــــــاريخ ســــــودان المريخ الحديث.....

- تحقق الحـــــــــــلم الجميل اليوم ونقشنــــــــا احرف اون لاين من دهب في محراب

  ســـــودان المريخ ....

- اقبــــــــــــل علينـــــــــــا الاخ جمـــال الطاش(نائب مدير الاستـــــــــاد) قبل غروب

  شمس اليوم وهو يحمــــــــل لنــــــــــا بشارة ومـــــــــا اعظمهـــــا من بشـــــــــارة

 ( الــــريس جمال الوالي) يبلغــــكم تحــــــــياه وسوف يشرف افتتــــــــاح المرحلة

الاولـــــــــــي من مشروع اون لاين.....

اصـــــــابنا شئ من عــــدم الادراك واصبحنــــــــــا بين مصدق ومكذب....

طـــــــــال بنــــــــا الانتظار واصبحنـــــــــا في لهفة تصل مرحلة ماقبل الادمــــان ....

فصدق قائد المســـــيرة الوعد وتشــــــرفنا به وطالت اعنــــــــاقنا فحسبتهــــا

سوف تعانق الــــــــــــسماء عندمــــا ابدي اعجابه وتقديره بعمــــل اون لاين

وبــــــــــارك لـــــــــنا عظمــــة انجـــــــــــازاون لاين وطـــــــــالبنــــا بعدم التوقف

وتكمـــــــــلة المشــــــوار وقال (لكي نسمي النفق نفق منبر مريخاب اون لاين)

قلــــــــــنا له ياريـــــس (نحن لـــــها)(نحن لهـــــا) انشــــــــاء الله


كمــــــــــــا تشرفنــــــــا بالاخوة الكــــــــــرام ....

1- محمد جعفر قريش (الامين الــــــــــــــعام)

2- عبد القادر همـــــد (مساعد الرئيس)

3- هـــــــاشم الزبير(عضو المجلس ورئيس مجلس ادارة صحيفة المريخ)

4- كمــــــــال ديحة  (مدير الاستــــــــــــاد)

5- جمـــــال الطـــاش(نائب مدير الاستـــاد)
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ماشاءالله وواصلوا كده وان شاءالله نحن معاكم قلبا وقالبا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## africanu

*
*

----------


## مرهف

*الف الف الف مبروك انتهاء المرحلة الاولي 
نتمني ان نساهم جميعاً في اكمال الفترة الاخيرة
تحياتي واحترامي لكل الطاقم 
...
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

الف الف الف مبروك انتهاء المرحلة الاولي 
نتمني ان نساهم جميعاً في اكمال الفترة الاخيرة
تحياتي واحترامي لكل الطاقم 
...



 
ومن الـــــــــــطاقم لك الف تحية الحبيب مرهف

وانشـــــــــــاء الله سوف يكتب (نفق مريخاب اون لاين)
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*رفعتوا راسنا والله يا شباب ...
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*الله يديكم العافية وربنا يحفظكم جميعاً 
ودمتم زخراً للوطن والمريخ ووفقكم الله ورعاكم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

رفعتوا راسنا والله يا شباب ...



 
ولســــــــــــع ياشيخ طــــــــــــارق 


تخريمة:-

بعد شوية الزرافة تدنقر عشان تشوفــــــها

(قول يالـــــــــــطيف)
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ماشاء الله عليك 
ان شاء الله يديك الصحه و العافيه
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

الله يديكم العافية وربنا يحفظكم جميعاً 
ودمتم زخراً للوطن والمريخ ووفقكم الله ورعاكم



 
حبيبـــــــــــــنا جواندي تســــــــلم لينــــــــــا ياوجع
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*عمل  عظيم ومجهود جبار  
كان لابد وان يقوم بافتتاحه كبار رجالات المريخ 
تشكراتى  لكل  الطاقم 
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*ماشاء الله عليكم يا شباب والي الامام 
ومزيا من الابداع
*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 6 (6 عضو و 0 ضيف) 
رياض عباس بخيت, مانديلا-89, القطانى, انا التاريخ, Ehab M. Ali, طارق حامد 

ماشاء عليكم يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*بصراحه  الواحد كان  آخر إنبساط ومزاج

ما عارف  ليه  إختار  السيد المشرف العام

إنو يعكّر المزاج  الرايق دا بحاجتين :

دجاج  أمرى  واللون 0

عشان  كده أنا  قررت أمشى أنوم 

مش  أحسن ؟

يا إيهاب :

 كتلتنا
*

----------


## محمد كمال

*مافاهم حاجة لكن ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله ياناس المنبر ربنا يحفظكم ويوفقكم
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*شغل تمام والي الامام
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

بصراحه الواحد كان آخر إنبساط ومزاج

ما عارف ليه إختار السيد المشرف العام

إنو يعكّر المزاج الرايق دا بحاجتين :

دجاج أمرى واللون 0

عشان كده أنا قررت أمشى أنوم 

مش أحسن ؟

يا إيهاب :

كتلتنا



 العم مانديلا

من شدة ارهاق وتعب اليوم والوقوف في الاستاد
 اختلط علي الامر

 هو إعلان لوظيفة نزل عن طريق الخطاء هنا
 وتم نقله لبوست الوظائف المثبت
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الف مبروك سيروا ونحن امامكم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*ماشاالله
اينما وجد اون لاين وجد الابدع
*

----------


## وهج الصفوه

*مجهود عظيم انا بتشرف بالانتماء لكم 
شرفتونا ورفعتو راسنا والى المزيد من التقدم.
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*ما شاء الله  وربنا يوفقنا كلنا لاعلاء راية مريخاب اون لاين  ورفعتوا راسنا والله يا افريكااااااااا نوووووو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أفريكانو يا قلب...والله و الله و الله ما شاء الله...
الواحد ما عارف يقول شنو....والله عقدتونا عديل...
التحية لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل...
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله الي الأمام منبرنا .....
يعني خليتونا طلعنا وقابلتو الريس .
*

----------


## عجبكو

*والله شغلكم مية المية الله يحفظكم لينا
                        	*

----------


## (العجب24)

*دوما للامام,,,,
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف ألف مبروك ... إنجاز كبير تم في زمن وجيز ...

الحمد والشكر لله ,,,

*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

ألف ألف مبروك ... إنجاز كبير تم في زمن وجيز ...

الحمد والشكر لله ,,,



 
يا غزو  انا  قلت المتصور  مع عبد العزيز24 ده منو  اتارى هو ده الوالى   ههههههه  صورتك دى اعمل ليها باكاب  سريع  ههههه :wrd:
*

----------


## Deimos

*تقول شنو ياعاطف الريس أصر يتصور معاي وما حبيت أزعلو ...

كورنر :
أخوكم بقي متصور مع الوالي ,,, تاني حنرفع القزاز والسلام بي أطراف الأصابعين ,,, ولا ما كده يا عاطف ...

:a045::044::a045:

*

----------


## عجبكو

*الولي الغالي حبيبنا الوالي
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*[frame="1 80"]
الــــــــــــــــــقادم احلي واحلي ان شــــــــــــاء الله
[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العزيز24
					

تقول شنو ياعاطف الريس أصر يتصور معاي وما حبيت أزعلو ...

كورنر :
أخوكم بقي متصور مع الوالي ,,, تاني حنرفع القزاز والسلام بي أطراف الأصابعين ,,, ولا ما كده يا عاطف ...

:a045::044::a045:



يعنى تانى مانعشم فى الكريز ههههههههههههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

[frame="1 80"]
الــــــــــــــــــقادم احلي واحلي ان شــــــــــــاء الله
[/frame]



افريكانو 
سير سير انت ورفاقك ياتلب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

افريكانو 
سير سير انت ورفاقك ياتلب



 
عبــــــــــد العـــــــــظيم ياقلب

شغلـــــــــــكم نضيف نضيف (ده الكــــــلام)
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*على الرغم من مشغولياتي الكتيرة وعدم وجود فرصة للتعقيب على اي بوست

لكن هذا الانجاز اجبرني ان ارفع القبعة لتحية هؤلاء الفرسان

لله دركم يا اشاوس اون لاين

ونحن من على البعد معكم

ونتمنى الفوز اليوم

ومالتوفيق الا بإذن الله
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*التحية لأخوان افريكانو لهذا الجهد الرائع والتحية لكل من ساهم في هذا العمل الرائع والله رفعتوا راسنا فوق ونحن جاهزين جاهزين ورهن اشارتكم
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*على قدر اهل العزم تاتى العزائم
يديكم العافيه ويسدد خطاكم
*

----------


## sonstar

*الشكر لكل الاخوان في طاقم الاداره والمشرفين وكل من ساهم في هذا التزين الذي تزين به المنبر وليس النفق لكم التحيه والشكر علي المجهود المقدر والمبذول ....
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*والله روعه ما بعدها روعه ..
تسلموا يا شباب الصفوة والله لقد رفعتم رأس المنبر عالياً أمام قادة الزعيم ..
والشكر كل الشكر لحادي الركب القائد جمال الوالي على كلماته الطيبة في حق المنبر .. والشكر موصول لكل قادة المجلس وكل من ساهم ولو بكلمة طيبة في خدمة ورفعة الزعيم ..

*

----------


## حبيب النجمة

*عمل كبير والله
وفخر للمنبر ولينا ونحنا اعضاء في هذه المنبر
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

[frame="1 80"]
الــــــــــــــــــقادم احلي واحلي ان شــــــــــــاء الله
[/frame]



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
الله يكمل فرحتنا الليله ويكون عملكم ده ارتبط بانجاز تاريخى هام هو اكمال الدوره الأولى للدورى الممتاز 2010 بالعلامة الكاملة والفوز على الرشاريش وارتفاع أسهم اون لاين لدى مجلس ادارة الزعيم
النصر لنا والقادم أحلى كما قلت حبيبنا أفريكانو
التحية لكم جميعا طاقم اون لاين الذين قاموا بهذا العمل والف مبروووك
تماس:-
يوم بتكتلو ليكم رشاشه !!
*

----------


## ashraf21

*والله عمل جميل جدا
ولقدام
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ehab m. Ali
					

 العم مانديلا

من شدة ارهاق وتعب اليوم والوقوف في الاستاد
اختلط علي الامر

هو إعلان لوظيفة نزل عن طريق الخطاء هنا
وتم نقله لبوست الوظائف المثبت



 

حبيبنا الغالى إيهاب

 لك الموده 

والله أنا إتورمت  بالجد  واللون بالذات فى موضوع زى دا

إستفزانى شديد لدرجة خروجى من المنبر0

ومع ذلك  ريحتنى شديد بالأسباب القلتها  وهى وارده بالطبع

مع ظروفكم  وسماح  ياسيدى سماح 0

*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*تسلمو والله ياشباب دمتم للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*يا سلااااااااااااااااااام خبر روعة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*اولانا يا خطرين
                        	*

----------


## الجراح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ألف ألف مبروك .............

إنجاز بحق وحقيقه ، فهذا هو المريخ وهؤلاء هم رجاله، وفخر لكل من ينتمي لهم ....

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم ومزيداً من الإنجازات .......
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتو بالجد صفوة يامريخاب تشرفو اي حته انتو فيها شكرا لكم

*

----------


## حسين يوسف

*افريكانو العزيز...
يا ريت ترسل الصور بحجم مناسب وبدون ختم المنتدى..
على الايميل بتاع جريدة وهج الصفوة بأسرع ما يمكن...
الايميل تلقاهو في الصفحة الأولى تحت خالص
في الشريط الأصفر.
كل الحب وموفقين إن شاء الله..
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*والله ماشاءالله 



اللهم انعم علينا بنصرك
                        	*

----------

